# What are your pins set at?



## Growler (Jan 23, 2005)

20, 30, 40, 50, 60. I tried 25, 35, 45 and so but I went back because I didn't like that very much.


----------



## natureboy18 (Jul 19, 2008)

20, 25, 30, 35, 40 :wink:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

i used to have mine just like yours growler but after i got my new string and raised my poundage my 20 yard pin is now accurate out to 30. not really used to that.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

for 3D 20.30.35 
for Hunting 20,30.40.45,55


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

20-30-40-50-60-70-80

I have an HHA slider.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

20-30-40-50-60-70-80-90


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I can use the point of the arrow out to 60. Couldn;t put pins on my selfbows if I wanted to.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

20-30-35-40-50-60-70


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

30-40-50-60-70


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

20-30-35-40


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

20-30-40-50 on my hunting sight

and 12-100 on my scope i hav a pin on it so i guess it counts :wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

15
30
45


----------



## bowgirl5 (Aug 6, 2008)

*I'm having trouble with my sight..*

I took up archery and quickly learned that a sight can make or break your grouping. The problem is, I sometimes wear my glasses for farsightedness, and have trouble distinguishing where to look, because the sight for me is hard to see. I often shoot without my glasses though, because my hearing aids don't want my glasses to stay on. Depending on wearing my glasses, do I need to change my sight?? Will there be a difference? I shoot right and see right.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

bowgirl5 said:


> I took up archery and quickly learned that a sight can make or break your grouping. The problem is, I sometimes wear my glasses for farsightedness, and have trouble distinguishing where to look, because the sight for me is hard to see. I often shoot without my glasses though, because my hearing aids don't want my glasses to stay on. Depending on wearing my glasses, do I need to change my sight?? Will there be a difference? I shoot right and see right.


I think there could be a difference... Shoot with what is most comfortable.. which... would prolly be wearin glasses... but... if you shoot without most of the time.. work on shooting without..

If it comes out to be too hard... try shooting with glasses as much as possible... That way your grouping could be better with or without glasses...

Teach ur eye to shoot without is what i would say... Shooting with glasses is somewhat different.. I know where you are coming from... Just practice practice practice.. and you will find out what is most comfortable to you!

Shoot straight!
Alex


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

bowgirl5 said:


> I took up archery and quickly learned that a sight can make or break your grouping. The problem is, I sometimes wear my glasses for farsightedness, and have trouble distinguishing where to look, because the sight for me is hard to see. I often shoot without my glasses though, because my hearing aids don't want my glasses to stay on. Depending on wearing my glasses, do I need to change my sight?? Will there be a difference? I shoot right and see right.


The problem with wearing glasses and doing archery is that your glasses perscription in in the center of the lense. When you shoot you look out the corner, so you wont even have perfect vision when shooting with glasses. 

Shooting glasses will put you perscription in the corner of the lense, where you look to shoot.

I found that i had a less consistent group with my glasses then with my contacts.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

10,20,30, and 40


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

I have my Trophy Ridge Matrix sight set at: 20, 30, 40, 50, and 60 yards. :wink:


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

I have 10 20 30 40 50 60 70 take 40> off for hunting season so i am not tempted.


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

bowgirl5 said:


> I took up archery and quickly learned that a sight can make or break your grouping. The problem is, I sometimes wear my glasses for farsightedness, and have trouble distinguishing where to look, because the sight for me is hard to see. I often shoot without my glasses though, because my hearing aids don't want my glasses to stay on. Depending on wearing my glasses, do I need to change my sight?? Will there be a difference? I shoot right and see right.


i shoot with glasses and i did need to move my sights:tongue:

and my pins are 15 20 30 45 50:band:


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

20,30,35,40,45 Thats Mine.


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*pins*

i have a 20,28,35. it in my opion is the best way to go cause if its 25 split the 20 and 28 anything after 28 split the 28 and 35 it woks great


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

15, 20, 25, 30...Where I have my stand 90% of shots I get are going to be in that range...and you can "guestimate" how much to raise for beyond that. Farthest possible shot from that stand is maybe 35-40 yards.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

20 30 40 50.


----------



## Viper37 (Aug 11, 2008)

I set my Toxonics 3550 for whatever yardage I need. Typically around 20 yards though.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> 15
> 30
> 45


what the heck do you use a 15 yard pin for?


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i have a sure-loc adjustable i shoot 10-90.... for hunting i only need one pin-20 yards


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 10, 2005)

natureboy18 said:


> 20, 25, 30, 35, 40 :wink:


same...


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

30, 40, 50, and 60 for my hunting bow. I have a 4 pin Copper John Dead Nuts that works great. Most shots are 0 to 30 and the bow is dead on, I love it.:tongue:


----------



## [ylee] (Aug 22, 2008)

20-30-and 40 yards..huntin


----------



## BigIslandHunter (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine is set at 20, 30, 40, 50, 60. I only use the 50 and 60 for practice. When you shoot at 60 yards then 40 yards seems like 30.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> what the heck do you use a 15 yard pin for?


15 yards


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Just had a little change on mine, its 20-30-40-and possibly 45. Depends on my accuracy


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

mine are set at 10 20 30


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a 3 pin sight and I hope to upgrade to a 5 pin next year but for now I have mine set at 15, 20, and then 30.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> what the heck do you use a 15 yard pin for?


that is what i am saying i dnt get shots around here till about 30


----------



## White Knife (Sep 3, 2008)

well for now its just 20 30 and 40, but i'm about to get a 5 pin sight, so it will probably be 20, 25, 30, 35, 40 since i shoot some 3d every now and then. If i shot it more often i'd start out at 15 and go to 40


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hstubblefield said:


> that is what i am saying i dnt get shots around here till about 30



well, your 15 yard shouldn't have much or any more effect than a 20 yard pin. at that rang 5 yards doesn't make much of a difference if any.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> 20-30-40-50-60-70-80
> 
> I have an HHA slider.


good Choice


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

well i guess it depends on what your comfortable with, how fast your bow is shooting, and what your max yardage is,how many pins you have, and how well you do with splitting pins. i have mine set and 20 30 40 50 because i don't think anybody should shoot at a deer over 50. if i shoot at a 3d i know i need to hit 3 outta 4 in the vitals if i want to shoot at that distance. that to me seems like the ethical thing to do. hope that helps


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Ten, twenty, thirty, and hopefully soon 40.


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

i just moved up to male bowhunter
yea im 18 fresh in college
but i shoot 20 30 and a 35 pin lol
half way between 20-30 is 25.. duh


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

mine are set at 20,30,and 40 but i can shoot 50-60 by holding high


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

20-30-40


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

+1


natureboy18 said:


> 20, 25, 30, 35, 40 :wink:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

1st pin- 20 and in 
2nd pin-25 yds
3rd pin-30-45 yds 
4th pin- 45+ yds


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Well... I think it all depends on how far you are comfortable. If you dont shoot very far you can be more specific. If you shoot out far you may find yourself having to aim slightly high or slighty low


----------



## TopShot (Jan 28, 2008)

*Big yardage*

my pins can go from 1-100 yards on my sight i love hha :smile:


----------

